# Fish are slowly dying off!



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Starting about 3 days ago i had a healthy blue ram sitting dead at the bottom of my tank with no sign of sickness or injury. 2 days later I found a dead neon tetra with no signs of injury. This morning I found a glowlight tetra stuck to my filter intake.

I don't know what's killing my fish off because they are all active, healthy, and well fed. I do have a dwarf gourami thats a bit territorial but its not a killer.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It could be a lot of things we need more info.

Are any of the fish breathing heavily at the surface?

Did you change the water recently (three days ago)?

What are the nitrate/ammonia levels?

Do the fish have ich (small white cotton dots on the skin)?

Is there enough air in the water?

Is the water too warm?

Is there copper or other medications in the tank?

Did you spray an aerosol, paint the house recently or use any kind of cleaning chemical near the tank where the fumes could get in the water?

Any other visible signs of damage to the fish?

I could go on and on with possible causes, but we need more info before we can help you figure out what happened.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Do a water change and add air/aerate the water.
This will alleviate many problems.


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

In lieu of further information, do the following:

50% Water change.

Change filter.

Add more surface turbulence at night.


----------

